# Can't see result after Gtech P1->BlackHole->Collinite476s



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi!

I have got a 2010 Mazda 3 hatch, celestion-blue.










Yesterday I did a 6 hours working on the car.
It's my love, that means I take car of the Mazda very often, I can't hold it get dirty, I wash it at least once a week, so the body is in excellent condition, still has got lots of swirls.

I used got the following compounds in the following working order:
Gtechniq P1 nano polish-> Carlack 68 NSC-> Poorboys BlackHole glaze-> Collinite476 wax.

Washed & dried the car. 
Applied the Gtech P1 with a polish hand foam applicator. I worked about two hours on the whole car. I started to loose my patiente at this section because I couldn't remove any of the bigger swirls. Haze removed with a dry microfibre towel.

Then came the Carlack 68 NSC. After application I let it dry haze and to cure for 20 minutes. Removed with a clean microfibre.

Poorboys Blackhole.
I have never used this product, but I had got big expectations after the user's reviews of it.
It didn't really hazed, but after I applied it over the body, I cleaned the remains with a clear microfibre again.
Then came the Collinite 476 S.

After this six hours of working, to tell you the truth, I couldn't see any small difference on my car.
What did I wrong?










After yesterday's big disappointment in my own capabilites, I started it over today. As yesterday, car was under a roof, but because of the heat, the body was kind of warm. (I sprayed water on the body while I was applied the coumpounds, not to let them dry).
A warm body could cause that kind of failure of polishing-glazing?

Today I just washed the car, dried it with microfibres, then applied the Black Hole with a clean, dry applicator foam polishing pad. 
It still didn't left any visible residues. (Does BlackHole used to dry haze as other glazes used to?) I didn't want to use much of it, I just applied spots on the panels at a time, but seemingly all the compound was in the applicator pad in no minutes.
At the end, I wiped the car with a clean microfibre.
Then applied the collinite wax over it, then wiped the haze after few minutes.

I just don't know what to expect, you know?
I spent lots of money on these well chosen products, car is nice, but I have an idea, if I wouldn't know I worked that much on it, I just couldn't see any difference.
I think I have to choose something other product for polish, because this was the second time I can't get any results with Gtechniq P1, even though it said to be the world's best hand polish paste.
Shall I go for Meguiar's SwirlX or Scratch X?
If it's so, why Black Hole couldn't hide any of the swirls on the body?
So many quiestions, I know, but please help me, I might get another try in few days, start over the whole detailing if You give me any useable idea!
(Yesterday, at first, I even masked a handful area on the bonnet, just to see if I could achieve any result. Worked about five minutes, applied P1, and BlackHole- there wasn't any difference)
Thanks, thanks in advance!


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Your Car looks good.

P1 is an ok polish for hand correction but if you need to correct swirls or minor scratches, get some Meguiar's Ultimate Compound. It's a lot of work by hand and you can do one or two panels per day. I don't see any swirls on the car though.

Secondly, Black Hole is an average glaze with fillers. The are so many of them out there. aG SRP is a very good one while BH Cleanser Polish is simply amazing.

I think you should do a better prep - de tar, de iron, clay, polish, wax.


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks!

Go for Meguiar's, myself tought as well that next time I's rather try to spend the time for only one panel. Even if I do so, and maybe 2 hours for just a panel rather than a whole car would be success. (this way I could do the whole car by hand withing four or five days).
As I'm a teacher, and it's holiday now, time won't have to be a problem. 

Why did You suggested Ultimate COmpoun rather than Swirl X or Scartch X?
How about Poorboys SSR series by hand?


----------



## Jackster1 (Jun 18, 2007)

I have to say that I used P1 for the first time yesterday, washed, clayed, detarred, P1 applied with machine polisher and 2 coats of Nattys Blue Paste wax and I can totally see the difference! I only did the bonnet and wings due to having a dodgy back and polishing the whole car in a day, wipes me-but I can totally see the difference, the pain has depth and looks wet! I also have Black Hole Glaze but thought the P1 would negate the use of it........


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

I anyway wanted to buy an IronX, maybe a clay and TAR remover. (why Carlack 68 NSC says it removes tar, while it left all the few tar spots I saw around the bumpers?)

I would buy all the good things I just have a fear of strong chemicals, like tar removers, clay, I don't want to hurt my paint because of my ignorance and amateurism.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

When you say you used a hand polishing applicator, do you mean something like this http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/foam-wax-applicator/prod_89.html or maybe this http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/ultimate-german-applicator/prod_280.html

Hand polishing is not a quick process so do not get disheartened. After polishing I am not really sure what you gain by using the Carlack?

There is not really very much to fear from products such as a tar remover or a clay. As long as you follow the instructions and use on a cool panel you should be fine. One of the nice things about claying is once you have done it, you will wonder why you did not try it sooner

Your car looks good to me


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I used p1 after buying at waxstock, I used tag special applicator they gave me and spent endless time on the car yet removed absolutely no swirls like in te video and people say, however it did give lovely depth and mega reflections so wasn't all bad


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

I used a polish foam pad, not an applicator pad. 

You say Carlack 68 doesn't necessary after polish? I tought as it's an UV and weather protector for the paint, it's a good idea to use it before waxing.
May I achieve any difference by using colored waxes, like Dodo Juice Purple Haze?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I'd say leave the car alone for now since you did so much work. Meg's UC is the best compound for hand correction and you can try it on one panel to see if it makes any difference. Wash the panel with APC, Clay it, use Meg's UC on an orange cutting pad, apply Black Hole and then wax or seal.


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

Flakey said:


> I'd say leave the car alone for now since you did so much work...


Right Sir, thanks for the help, will give a try to Megs Ultimate. (why not SwirlX-ScratchX by the way? Aren't they have a better cut?)


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Haga said:


> I used a polish foam pad, not an applicator pad.
> 
> You say Carlack 68 doesn't necessary after polish? I tought as it's an UV and weather protector for the paint, it's a good idea to use it before waxing.
> May I achieve any difference by using colored waxes, like Dodo Juice Purple Haze?


P1 will give increased cut depending on what pad is used and how much pressure is applied but there is a limit to what can be achieved by hand. This does not mean the P1 is not the right product for you, sometimes just increasing the pressure and reducing the work area can do wonders. If the paint is quite hard then a couple of hours per panel _may _ be required, it is really just a case of experimenting

If the Carlack is the AIO cleaner then it is a really good product but as far as I know it does not contain any UV filters or offer long term protection. Feel free to use the Carlack but as you are not getting the results you wish it might just be worth getting back to basics and not using multiple products.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Haga said:


> I used a polish foam pad, not an applicator pad.


That's probably where things went a bit awry then. For working with a polish 
like P1 you need some decent pads to work with. My suggestion would be to go 
with these white pads from Serious Performance, but not until you're ready
for another session...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

Lowiepete said:


> ...My suggestion would be to go
> with these [...


Thanks a lot Steve!

I will try to have some of these pads! Hopefully doesn't cost a lot by the time it arrives to me overseas. (I live in Hungary, EU)


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Haga said:


> Hopefully doesn't cost a lot by the time it arrives to me overseas. (I live in Hungary, EU)


I'm not promising anything, but drop Alex at SP a message from his web site
and see whether he'll split a couple of packs for you. At first sight these pads 
may seem a tad expensive, but once you have them, you won't look back!
The way that the black pads make LSPs go way further helps to make them
pay for themselves, and that's not taking into account the savings in terms of
sheer work...

Regards,
Steve


----------

